# Proper Trans Service?



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

We have a 2017 with around 50k. 

About time for a trans service.

I'm wondering what GM recommends at this service. Is it a drain and fill, or some kind of flush?

I have never liked the idea of a flush, but I don't have access to service data, so I'm curious what the official word would be.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The official word is drain and fill. Because GM doesn't authorize or recommend flushing of any type by machine for any system, using any additives.

All that said, the BG brand of trans flush machines (and others) perform a full transfusion of the fluid, never mixing the old and new. I have no problem using those machines on my personal or customer care, but I don't use the chemicals. I sell it as a fluid exchange, not a cleaning or flush.

A simple drain and fill will help things, and be better than most people ever do. A double or triple drain and fill would be best.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> A simple drain and fill will help things, and be better than most people ever do. A double or triple drain and fill would be best.


This is so very true.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I did a double drain and fill on mine just before 45.

Helped immensely with shift quality. The fluid was very dark.


----------

